# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gezuar Krishtlindjet dhe Vitin E Ri 2015 !!!

## Busy Girl

Gezuar Festat  per te gjith anetaret e ketij forumi qofte viti 2015 viti i realizimit te endrrave tuaja i shperblimit te sakrificave,qofte viti i dashurise e i harese.
Ju uroj gjith te mirat familjes sone te madhe Forumi Shqipetar

----------


## Etno3

Gezuar  te gjitheve  festat  e fundvitit  shpresojme qe 2015 te jete  vit i sukseseve

----------

dielli1 (18-12-2014)

----------


## SHPATARAKU

Gezuar krishtlindjen ...dhe vitin e ri!Shendet dashuri dhe me mendje te kthjellet!

----------


## Ksanthi

Gezuar te gjitheve.Shendet  dhe suksese ne cdo fushe te jetes.Qofte nje vit i mbare per te gjithe.

----------


## Neteorm

Gezuar krishtlindjen te gjitheve.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

dielli1 (18-12-2014)

----------


## Busy Girl

gezuar te gjitheve si po shkojne pergatitjet .
mund te na dergoni foto te pemeve qe keni zbukuruar??

----------

dielli1 (18-12-2014)

----------


## hot_prinz

Buse, 
shume bukur e paske rregullu, t'lumshin duart.  :Gjumash:

----------


## Busy Girl

hot ti rrofsh more djale po nuk eshte pema imee :Bredhi3:

----------


## hot_prinz

Buse rrofsh edhe ti mi goce. 
Una mendova njehere qe ishte e jotja.  :kryqezohen: 
Hajt se po e vendosi edhe una nje t'dikujt tjeter pra.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

hot vdeksha o zot sa i bukri ke dal ne fotoo marshallaaaaaaaa

----------


## hot_prinz

Buse flm, 

shtrydhi i cik emocionet mi goc, 
se po mi hallakat ndjenjat.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## legjenda12

une  perkatesi  musliman   uroj  Krishtlindjet    bashkkombasi  te  mi   shqiptar  sukses   lumtur  dore   e  pajtim

----------


## Lulke

*Gezuar Krishlindjet edhe Vitin e Ri e kalofshit mrrekullueshem te gjithe.

Lexohemi vitin tjeter *

----------

B@Ne (03-01-2015)

----------


## shigjeta

Gezuar!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## 2043

Gëzuar të gjithëve.
Meqë është temë krishtlindjesh po ju sjell  pak humor me ëngjëjt:

Fëmija: Mami, ëngjëjt fluturojnë?
Mami: Po bir, fluturojnë.
Fëmija: Po përse nuk fluturon teta Meli, që kemi marrë në shtëpi të kujdeset për mua?
Mami: Po Meli nuk është ëngjëll, o bir.
Fëmija: Është! Kështu i ka thënë babi disa here asaj: ëngjëll!
Mami: Kështu i ka thënë babi?! E po shikoje nesër Melin, kur të fluturojë!...

----------

B@Ne (03-01-2015)

----------


## Si te?

Gezuar Krishtlindjet dhe Vitin E Ri, kalofshi sa me bukur qe te gjithe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Gezuar Kishtlinditjet, uroj qe viti 2015 te jet plotsim endrrash per te gjithe Shqiptaret ciles do fe qe i perkasin.:-)*

----------


## 2043

gezuar miq
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...type=2&theater

----------


## sirena_adria

Gezuar Krishtlindjen & Vitin e Ri ! 

Shendet e suksese, mbaresi e lumturi ! Urimet me te mira te gjitheve !

I kalofshi sa me bukur festat e fundvitit me familjet tuaja & te dashurit e zemres !

----------


## skender76

Nje GEZUAR!! per:

Juve qe keni nje motiv te vlefshem per tu zgjuar ne mengjes, dhe kur nuk e keni e krijoni ate...
Juve qe keni besim ne vetvete, por qe nuk harroni te besoni tek te tjeret...
Juve qe degjoni zerin e brendshem dhe e shprehni pertej mjegulles pis te kesaj bote...
Juve entuzjasteve, optimisteve dhe shpirtmedhenjeve qe nuk i dorzoheni se keqes" edhe kur duket e vetmja rruge, por qe me imagjinaten e  shpirtit tuaj hapni autostrade drejt Zotit...

Paqe, shendet dhe dashuri paste gjithmone n'familjet tuaja!!!

GEZUAR!!!!!

Skenderi.

----------

